# Anything better than these for $800?



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I am looking at buying these Polk Rti12's for $800 brand new. They used to be like $1400 new. Is there anything better than these Polk's for the money? http://www.ebay.com/itm/RTi12-BLACK...36?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item35cfafa5c4


----------



## mark62 (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...al-6-Floorstanding-Speakers-BLACK-pair/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...V-Dual-6-1/2-Tower-Speaker-PAIR-Havana/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-inch-Black-Floorstanding-Speaker-Each/1.html


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Chane ARX A5 would be a good candidate. Here is the results of our HTS $1000 speaker evaluation, in which the A5 did very well.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...r-evaluation-home-audition-event-results.html


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...r-evaluation-home-audition-event-results.html

ARX A5

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/product_info.php?p=arx-a5-floorstanding-loudspeaker&products_id=227&


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

l300lover said:


> I am looking at buying these Polk Rti12's for $800 brand new. They used to be like $1400 new. Is there anything better than these Polk's for the money? http://www.ebay.com/itm/RTi12-BLACK...36?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item35cfafa5c4


Fry's is selling them for $660/pr this week.
http://www.frys.com/ads/page2#AdNavi


----------

